# pizza, anyone?



## gengo

Me gustaría saber si existe en español una forma, igual de corta como en el inglés, para expresar esta idea.

Ej.
Pizza, anyone?

Sé que podría decir "¿Alguien quiere pizza?," pero no sé si es posible decir "¿Pizza, alguien?" o algo similar.  En inglés, esta forma corta tiene un matiz un poco distinto a el de la forma larga:  Does anyone want Pizza?


----------



## pecosita

Pizza... ¿quién dice, yo? 
Pizza... ¿alguien gusta?


----------



## stallion

Yo creo que sí se puede decir ¿pizza alguien?


----------



## pecosita

No, "¿Pizza, alguien?"  
No se entendería igual que en inglés.


----------



## gengo

pecosita said:


> ¿Pizza, quién dice, yo?



Gracias, pecosita.  Y ¿cómo se entona la frase, con la énfasis en "yo"?  La he leído varias veces, pero no me acuerdo de oírlo hablado.


----------



## Zuliana

En todo caso, si tanto se quiere achicar como en el caso del inglés "Pizza, anyone?", podríamos sugerir "Pizza, ¿quieren?"  (Partiendo de que se trata de más de una persona)  y "Pizza, ¿quieres?" (Si te diriges a una sola persona). O como dices pues, ¿Alguien quiere pizza?...CHAU


----------



## borgonyon

Me gusta la versión de pecosita, lo único que quitaría la segunda coma:

Pizza, ¿quién dice yo?


----------



## pecosita

Zuliana es buena opción. 

Pizza... ¿gustan?



Bordonyon, me acabo de darte cuenta del error. Gracias por corregirme.


----------



## la_machy

''¿Quieren/s pizza?''
''¿Pizza?''


Saludos


----------



## gengo

Gracias a todos por las sugerencias tan buenas.

Pero todavía me gustaría saber cómo es la intonación de "Pizza, ¿quién dice yo?"

Pizza, ¿quién dice YO?
Pizza, ¿quién DICE yo?
Pizza, ¿QUIÉN dice yo?
¿algo más?


----------



## la_machy

gengo said:


> Gracias a todos por las sugerencias tan buenas.
> 
> Pero todavía me gustaría saber cómo es la intonación de "Pizza, ¿quién dice yo?"
> 
> Pizza, ¿quién dice YO?  (my way, of course )
> Pizza, ¿quién DICE yo?
> Pizza, ¿QUIÉN dice yo?
> ¿algo más?


----------



## pecosita

Pizza, ¿quién dice YO?


----------



## duvija

la_machy said:


> ''¿Quieren/s pizza?''
> ''¿Pizza?''
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo más común es sostener una porción en el aire y preguntar '¿pizza?'
También '¿pizza, alguien?' (con una pausa entre las dos palabras)

saludos


----------



## roanheads

Por lo menos en Madrid,
¡ Pizza! ¿te hace ?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En México, ¿Quién *dijo* yo?
También: ¿Alguien se apunta?


----------



## MHCKA

Eso de _pizza ¿alguien?_ definitivamente no lo recomiendo. No tiene sentido en español y menos en inglés.

Pizza, ¿quién dijo YO?

Por cierto, acá en Tierra de mexicanos se "_prenuncia_" _pitsa_.


----------



## gengo

Thanks again to all.



MHCKA said:


> Eso de _pizza ¿alguien?_ definitivamente no lo recomiendo. No tiene sentido en español y menos en inglés.



I'm not sure what you mean by that last part, since this is extremely common in English and makes perfect sense to us.  Maybe you mean the Spanish words make no sense in English, and are saying it as a joke.



> Por cierto, acá en Tierra de mexicanos se "_prenuncia_" _pitsa_.



¿Lo escribes como _prenuncia_ porque hay gente mexicana que la pronuncia de esa manera?  

En cuanto a la pronunciación de pizza, sí se pronuncia como _pitsa_, igual como en inglés, ya que es una palabra italiana, y así se pronuncia la doble Z en esa lengua:  ragazzo (muchacho) = ragatso (o ragattso).


----------



## MHCKA

gengo said:


> ¿Lo escribes como _prenuncia_ porque hay gente mexicana que la pronuncia de esa manera?
> 
> En cuanto a la pronunciación de pizza, sí se pronuncia como _pitsa_, igual como en inglés, ya que es una palabra italiana, y así se pronuncia la doble Z en esa lengua: ragazzo (muchacho) = ragatso (o ragattso).


 
Sí señor... 

De la pizza. La palabra italiana la he oído mentar en algunos países y regiones de por acá como _pisa_... de ahí el comentario.


----------



## gengo

MHCKA said:


> De la pizza. La palabra italiana la he oído mentar en algunos países y regiones de por acá como _pisa_... de ahí el comentario.



I see.  That happens in all languages, I think.  Here where I live, we have the city of Vallejo, but we pronounce it as "Valejo," thereby respecting the Spanish J but ignoring the Spanish LL.


----------



## Rubns

No es común acortarlo, al menos en España, normalmente se suele decir:

- ¿Quién quiere pizza?
- ¿Alguien quiere pizza?

Pero si quieres acortarlo (y que suene natural jeje) yo diría:

- *Pizza, ¿queréis?* (en Latinoamérica y en algunas zonas de España: Pizza ¿quieren?)
- Pizza, ¿alguien?: Nunca lo he escuchado, pero supongo que si alguien me lo dice no me sonaría demasiado mal. Lo normal es oír: *Pizza, ¿alguien quiere?.*

¡Saludos!


----------



## MHCKA

gengo said:


> I see. That happens in all languages, I think. Here where I live, we have the city of Vallejo, but we pronounce it as "Valejo," thereby respecting the Spanish J but ignoring the Spanish LL.


 
Jajajajaja, suele suceder.


----------



## duvija

MHCKA said:


> Sí señor...
> 
> De la pizza. La palabra italiana la he oído mentar en algunos países y regiones de por acá como _pisa_... de ahí el comentario.


 
En Uruguay, [pisa], sin queso y sobretodo 'a caballo', con una fainá encima. 

saludos


----------



## elirlandes

Rubns said:


> - ¿Quién quiere pizza?
> - ¿Alguien quiere pizza?
> 
> !


----------



## ch4rl1

En España se diría igual, solo que necesitas poner la entonación

simplemente, ¿pizza? o ¿pizza?[pausa]¿alguien?


----------



## Moritzchen

You should use another example for your_ ... anyone?_ thing. It´s my experience that, regardless of the local language, as soon as you put out a pizza pie without saying anthing (no time), it gets mobbed by people acting as locusts on steroids.


----------



## eli-chi

Parece que está todo dicho.   Por acá se dice tanto _pitsa_ como _pisa._
El énfasis está en *"¿Quién* dijo yo?", y generalmente esto ocurre cuando la pizza ya está lista (o ya llegó).
También puede ser que alguien lance la idea y diga solamente *¿Pizza?*, levantando un brazo, como queriendo decir, ¿quién me acompaña en esto?, mirando a unos y otros (incluso nombrando, si alguien está distraído) para que se "anoten".


----------



## gengo

Moritzchen said:


> You should use another example for your_ ... anyone?_ thing. It´s my experience that, regardless of the local language, as soon as you put out a pizza pie without saying anthing (no time), it gets mobbed by people acting as locusts on steroids.



Hehe.  If you look at the earlier posts you'll see that I originally titled this thread "..., anyone?," but a moderator must have changed the title for some reason.  My question was not about pizza, of course, but about this general construction.

Other examples:

Tennis, anyone?  (= Would anyone like to play tennis?)

Digging, anyone?  (= Would anyone like to (help me) dig?)

Match, anyone?  (= Does anyone need a match?, or, Does anyone have a match (to give me)?)


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> Hehe.  If you look at the earlier posts you'll see that I originally titled this thread "..., anyone?," but a moderator must have changed the title for some reason.  My question was not about pizza, of course, but about this general construction.
> 
> Other examples:
> 
> Tennis, anyone?  (= Would anyone like to play tennis?)
> 
> Digging, anyone?  (= Would anyone like to (help me) dig?)
> 
> Match, anyone?  (= Does anyone need a match?, or, Does anyone have a match (to give me)?)



No creo que en España haya una construcción común (y corta) para todos estos ejemplos. Cuando se propone algo divertido o interesante, es frecuente la construcción con *hacer*, según se dice más arriba (¿Hace un partido de tenis? ¿Hace una película?).

En cuanto a pizza, aparte del obvio *¿alguien quiere pizza?*, me apunto al intento de La_machy: *¿Pizza?* Por cierto que una pronunciación muy cómica que se oye en España es "picsa"


----------



## didakticos

En Costa Rica se acostumbra (o acostumbraba, no sé) decir *¿Quién con pizza?* en el sentido de *¿quién quiere pizza?* También _*Pizza: ¿quién se apunta?*_

Me leí el hilo por encima. Vi que alguien sugirió "Pizza alguien" . Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## eli-chi

gengo said:


> Hehe.  If you look at the earlier posts you'll see that I originally titled this thread "..., anyone?," but a moderator must have changed the title for some reason.  My question was not about pizza, of course, but about this general construction.
> 
> Other examples:
> 
> Tennis, anyone?  (= Would anyone like to play tennis?)
> 
> Digging, anyone?  (= Would anyone like to (help me) dig?)
> 
> Match, anyone?  (= Does anyone need a match?, or, Does anyone have a match (to give me)?)


Oops!  Esto me pasa mucho por no leer bien la pregunta que hizo la persona que abrió el hilo.
En tal caso, no se me ocurre nada tan corto que sea común por acá.  Lo único que se me viene a la mente es: "¿Alguien se inscribe?"; "¿Alguien me acompaña?".  Tampoco se "invita" con una sola palabra.


----------



## didakticos

gengo said:


> Hehe.  If you look at the earlier posts you'll see that I originally titled this thread "..., anyone?," but a moderator must have changed the title for some reason.  My question was not about pizza, of course, but about this general construction.
> 
> Other examples:
> 
> Tennis, anyone?  (= Would anyone like to play tennis?)
> 
> Digging, anyone?  (= Would anyone like to (help me) dig?)
> 
> Match, anyone?  (= Does anyone need a match?, or, Does anyone have a match (to give me)?)


One of the things that I love about English is that it is very plastic, and economical. _Pizza, anyone?_ is a good  example. You can take a noun and make it into a verb with just adding *to*. Spanish is very different: there is no way that we can convey the meaning that you are looking for using only a couple of words. But, in the other hand, there are some instances in Spanish that are economical as well, and you don't have it in English. Dropping the personal pronoun with a conjugated verb is one. Instead of _I came, I saw, I won_ you just say: _vine, vi, vencí_. Direct and indirect pronouns are another case:

_Call her and tell her to bring it to me_ => _Llámala y díle que me lo traiga_

Just my two cents.


----------



## duvija

They (whoever 'they' are) convinced me that any noun can be used as a verb, witho or without the 'to'.
Maybe we should discuss the issue of 'to' being part of a verb, or not... Many linguists consider it a 'particle', independent from the verb.


----------



## SaritaSarang

I would say, "Pizza, ¿quieren?"  and that's how most of the spanish speakers I know would say it.


----------



## gengo

Déjenme dar las gracias otra vez más a todos ustedes que me han ayudado.  Ahora lo tengo muy claro (creo).



didakticos said:


> Instead of _I came, I saw, I won_ you just say: _vine, vi, vencí_.



Just for your information, the standard English translation of this famous Latin quote of Julius Caesar (Veni, vidi, vici; pronounced roughly as WEH-nee, WEE-dee, WEE-chi) is _I came, I saw, I conquered._  We sometimes say this in English to mean that some problem was overcome extremely easily, which is how Caesar originally used it.


----------

